# Broken Derailler hanger issue



## Sauvi (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Sauvi (Feb 1, 2014)

Biking can be dangerous..the rear dérailleur is broken off the frame..the frame is total loss.
The answer from Trek, no warranty..I have luck to have no body damagd.


----------



## Sauvi (Feb 1, 2014)

[


----------



## Sauvi (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Sauvi (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Derailleur hangers dont just break off. They get hit and bent, nobody checks it, you shift into the spokes, wheel eats the derailleur. 

That is not Treks fault. You own that one.


----------



## Sauvi (Feb 1, 2014)

tihsepa said:


> Derailleur hangers dont just break off. They get hit and bent, nobody checks it, you shift into the spokes, wheel eats the derailleur.
> 
> That is not Treks fault. You own that one.



chain in the middle of the cranck..I didend shift at that time..it'a weak point,and nô simuler case...it's happen before. The DI2 system has à blocage,it can go not further.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sauvi said:


> chain in the middle of the cranck..I didend shift at that time..it'a weak point,and nô simuler case...it's happen before. The DI2 system has à blocage,it can go not further.


Yah, it wont go further until you bend the hanger.
The hanger is suposed to be the weak spot. 

Still not Trek or Shimanos fault.


----------



## Sauvi (Feb 1, 2014)

I live in the Pyrénées France, when this happen down hill...no comment more then.
So I chose for Specialized...


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Sauvi said:


>


Annnnnnnd, that isn't a 7 Series. And broken hangers are on you and/or your mechanic.


----------



## Sauvi (Feb 1, 2014)

Read my lips...I wasnt shifting at that time...


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I see no black corrosion on the broken parts, so there wasn't a flaw in the frame material that was waiting for a moment to separate. This tells me that it was subjected to more stress than that for which it was designed and thus is usually not covered under warranty.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Derailleur hangers dont just break off. They get hit and bent, nobody checks it, you shift into the spokes, wheel eats the derailleur.
> 
> That is not Treks fault. You own that one.


Exactly. Shifting or no shifting, they don't break off on their own. Something caused it to get bent enough that the wheel chewed up the derailleur.


----------

